# anterlless elk hunting



## uffda (Sep 13, 2009)

I have an anterless elk hunting in south yellowstone, I was thinking about hunting pole creek any suggestions


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

2 Apples, 2 Peanut Butter Sandwiches, 2 Candy Bars for lunch.


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

Dukes_Daddy said:


> 2 Apples, 2 Peanut Butter Sandwiches, 2 Candy Bars for lunch.


+1 :lol:


----------



## Rockhopper (Jun 1, 2009)

Wdycle said:


> Dukes_Daddy said:
> 
> 
> > 2 Apples, 2 Peanut Butter Sandwiches, 2 Candy Bars for lunch.
> ...


He will need something to drink. I think mountain dew, red bull or gatorade.


----------



## uffda (Sep 13, 2009)

everybody like and alec but no one like a smart alec


----------

